#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Media Library - Hostel Myths Teaser Trailer - Because Every HOSTEL has a MyTH!

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hostel Myths Teaser Trailer - Because Every HOSTEL has a MyTH!*
(click here to watch and comment)



*Hostel Myths Teaser Trailer - Because Every HOSTEL has a MyTH!* (1 min 30 sec)
Uploaded on 12th January 2011 at 12:16 AM by Sakshi Dutta
Movies Trailers/ Movie Videos - YouTube

I3Y studios is a newly formed studio by young amateurs, this movie "The hostel myths" is their first movie. It is the lowest budget horror movie ever.! $20 expense other than the camera cost. We hope you would like it.

Media & Advertising Partner: FadooEngineers.com

*Tags:* hostel, myths, teaser, trailer

*Hostel Myths Teaser Trailer - Because Every HOSTEL has a MyTH!*
(click here to watch and comment)






  Similar Threads: Media Library - world's most sorry fight Media Library - Top 25 Catches of All Time Media Library - 6 sixes by gibbs Media Library - Ep #1 - Top 10 Sleeping Positions Media Library - FunJet Collision

----------

